# Tell me about it



## Pasaway

how to translate tell me about it in tagalog?


----------



## Flaminius

Hi Pasaway, welcome to the forums!


> *H*ow to translate "Tell me about it" in *T*agalog?


 We encourage using standard languages in all the WR forums. Here, standard English capitalisation is advised.  

Also, please include your question both in the title and the main body, of your post.  You can read our rules here. Article 22 pertains to the use of standard language.

Post early, post often.
Flaminius, moderator


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi pasaway, I wonder why you are asking this in Tagalog since you yourself are a native Tagalog speaker according to your data.  Anyway, the translations may be:

''Ikuwento mo yan sa akin/Ikuwento mo sa akin ang tungkol dyan.''

''Sabihin mo yan sa akin./Sabihin mo sa akin ang tungkol dyan.''


----------

